# Sikh Beadbi - Please Respond



## stupidjassi (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello guys there is a big 'beadbi' going on with a sikh picutre.

' A sikh nihang singh is shown in toilet. He was misunderstand as Muslim.' 


Islam - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia
(Scroll Down Little bit on that page)

I have sent an email to admin but i wish if everyone just send an email to admin also

Thanks
stupidjassi


----------



## Sherab (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Sikh Beadbi - Please response*



stupidjassi said:


> Hello guys there is a big 'beadbi' going on with a sikh picutre.
> 
> ' A sikh nihang singh is shown in toilet. He was misunderstand as Muslim.'
> 
> ...


Can we get e-mail of said admin ?


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 23, 2008)

stupidjassi said:


> Hello guys there is a big 'beadbi' going on with a sikh picutre.
> 
> ' A sikh nihang singh is shown in toilet. He was misunderstand as Muslim.'
> 
> ...



while the photo is an unfortunate case of mistaken identity...  there's not much we can do.  uncyclopedia is a satire site.  they'll print anything that anyone posts (like wikipedia) and it's all supposed to be absurd.  they'll most likely laugh at our well intentioned complaints.

that aside, i don't think it's correct to call this beadbi.  as i understand it, sikhs don't attach any special significance to images, do we?  

like i said, it's unfortunate, and i don't like it, but i don't think it's worth getting too worked up over.  the kind of people who read and post there probably don't care how we feel.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree with Jasleen kaur Bhen Ji.
the more noise we amke..the more people will click...let it die a natural death.

Gyani jarnail Singh


----------



## stupidjassi (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Sikh Beadbi - Please response*



Sherab said:


> Can we get e-mail of said admin ?


i dont have email of admin but you can do the 'talk' thing ,same as in wikipedia. one page of where people talk about this image is Image talk:Muhammad.jpg - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia 
you can also post the comments. but i dont know whether they care wht we say.

thanks
stupidjassi



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> I agree with Jasleen kaur Bhen Ji.
> the more noise we amke..the more people will click...let it die a natural death.
> 
> Gyani jarnail Singh


yeah that`s easy but imagine if tomorrow they put guru` ji`s photo. then wont you make noise?  :}--}: . 



			
				jasleen_kaur said:
			
		

> sikhs don't attach any special significance to images, do we?


yes we don't but again can we ignore this kinda stuff around us???? 

bhul chuk maf
stupidjassi


----------



## Sherab (Jan 24, 2008)

Anyone who is a legal adult and feels like sueing them, here you go...

SALDEF.

SALDEF >> Legal Aid >> Assistance


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sherab said:


> Anyone who is a legal adult and feels like sueing them, here you go...
> 
> SALDEF.
> 
> SALDEF >> Legal Aid >> Assistance




suing them for what?  what did they do that was illegal?  if you can find the owner of the photograph you MIGHT get them for copyright infringement.

but it's a satire site.  they're protected under free speech.

just like we can put pictures of indira gandhi in a toilet and no one can stop us, they can do the same with their mistakenly identified nihang.  

sorry, but there's really nothing we can do.

better to worry about things we CAN fix.



stupidjassi said:


> > i dont have email of admin but you can do the 'talk' thing ,same as in wikipedia. one page of where people talk about this image is Image talk:Muhammad.jpg - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia
> > you can also post the comments. but i dont know whether they care wht we say.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jan 26, 2008)

hmmmm

something is wrong...

i think i am not the only one !!!!


----------



## Lee (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to say I agree with Jasleen ji.

This is just a picture.  It's sad that they confuse a Sikh with a Muslim, but other than that I don't find it insulting.

Let it go, don't let wasteless anger build up in you.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 31, 2008)

it is really bad.


----------

